# [NEW] Referer System



## Bob Hubbard

We've enabled the Referer System here...keep score of how many folks sign up after finding us from your links!

Heres how it works. Read the 'how-to' info below. 
Refer people to MartialTalk. 

========== 
referrer system 
If a user that visits the forum through a link that contains "referrerid=XXX" will give referral credit to the owner of the referrerid when they register (where XXX is the userid of the referrer). 

everyone got that? 

From the FAQ: 
What are referrals? 
The administrator may have enabled referrals, which allows you to be credited for any new users you invite to the forum. 

You gain referrals by promoting MartialTalk using your unique referral link. The link you should use as your referral link is this: 

http://martialtalk.com/forum/index.php?referrerid=XXX where XXX is your id number. 

Each time someone follows this link to MartialTalk and registers as a new member, your referral count will be incremented by one. The number of referrals you have can be viewed in your profile. 

You administrator will have more information on any prizes or rewards that may be given out for referrals. Please be courteous when promoting MartialTalk by not spamming other web sites with your referral link just to gain referrals. 

Question - How do I find out my User ID number? 
Ans - Click on members button, then hover mouse over your handle. you should see something like : 
http://martialtalk.com/forum/member.php...etinfo&userid=1 

the &userid=XXX is your id. so if it says &userid=5, then your id is 5. Simple? 

Add link to your sigs, your websites, email em to your friends. 

Questions, suggestions, etc - lemme know. 

Thanks All!

Kaith

PS - And no Gou, you can't turn em in for Pepsi points, but I may buy ya a Pepsi if ya score high.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Well, so far so good.  Got a few referals listed.  I think Gou's got 3 and Renegades got 1 (last time I looked), but I'm sure more folks are signing up from links.  If ya can't find youre ID, let me know and I'll send ya the link to post thats just for you.

Again, thanks everyone for making MT a success.  

:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Ok, made a minor change.  If you look at your profile, you should see your ID number at the top.

For example: 
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/member.php?action=getinfo&userid=1
will show you my profile.

At the top, you'll see this line:
Profile For Kaith Rustaz   User ID:1

To do my referal link, I do this:
http://martialtalk.com/forum/index.php?referrerid=1

Click on that, sign up and I get a point. 

Replace that 1 with your id, and it'll track who found us through you. 

Tis easy.

Hope this helps folks out.  :asian:


----------



## arnisador

See here for link banners.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Please update your referal links.  The new syntax is in the first post of this thread.

Basically, 

Change this : http://martialtalk.com/index.php?referrerid=XXX

To This: http://martialtalk.com/forum/index.php?referrerid=XXX

Where XXX is your userID.


----------



## Flatlander

This is confusing.


----------



## Flatlander

But I made it work. artyon:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I got it to work, as well.  Finding my userid was not so intuitive, though.  I finally just clicked on my name on one of my posts.


jim


----------



## Bob Hubbard

To find your username:
Find ANY post you have made and check your profile.  It should now be listed in your profile by your username.


----------



## izzyvandle

hello i am new to computers can any one help me ? thank you.


----------

